# All Your Base Are Belong To Us



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you know this phrase or not


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 30, 2008)

What do I vote if I heard the phrase but I don't know what it means?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2008)

zero wing but no t-shirt so i just said yes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> What do I vote if I heard the phrase but I don't know what it means?


then just click yes...and look it up on youtube!


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 30, 2008)

are you serious?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jul 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> What do I vote if I heard the phrase but I don't know what it means?



What you say _!!_


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone set us up the poll !!


----------



## brunson (Jul 30, 2008)

OMFG, I can't believe I'm on a forum with people that may be too young to know "AYBABTU". 

Anyone remember Outcast?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a Jiffy Lube garage down the road from my son's house, on Main Street. On one side it advertised a cheap oil change. On the other side, it said "All Your Base Are Belong To Us". It stayed that way for about 2 weeks, about 5 years ago. I'm 53 -- I learned what it meant from my son.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > What do I vote if I heard the phrase but I don't know what it means?
> ...



LMAO!!!! you have no chance to survive make your time.

my fav is still:
somebody set us up the bomb


also this was a question during knowledge bowl lol. needless to say, i got it.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to get a shirt, but can't find one... (my parents don't let me do online shopping... *cries*)


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2008)

I suppose that is what happens when a game developer uses a travel dictionary for translation...


Here is a widipedia reference for those who are unfamiliar with this topic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_your_base_are_belong_to_us

and a vid of the original intro...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf9Y--_aY70


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Carson said:


> I suppose that is what happens when a game developer uses a travel dictionary for translation...



Or a word for word translator.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose that is what happens when a game developer uses a travel dictionary for translation...
> ...



do you know another way of saying word for word translator? hint: "travel dictionary"

freetranslator.com was not around when zero wing came out. neither was the internets.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...


lol..."The Internets"


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 1, 2008)

never heard of it in my life.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 1, 2008)

Yah I heard it
And I remember , those who played WIII (Warcraft III) there was a trick that if you write ''ALLYOURBASEAREBELONGTOUS'' you have a instantly victory in the single player mode.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## LarsN (Aug 1, 2008)

brunson said:


> Anyone remember Outcast?



Yeah, I liked Outcast. A bit easy but very original. And nice graphics


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure travel dictionaries have phrases. You know, for travelers?


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



Yeah, but I'm not sure that "Someone set us up the bomb" is a phrase travelers need to use very often.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQnDkgdIn_A&feature=related


----------



## Henxu (Aug 4, 2008)

shelley said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


Yes.
Someone said it to me when I was going to travel to Sweden, haha, who knowed, that after that day , 9/11 happend...


----------



## alexc (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I know it.


----------

